# Cross stitch



## therealcupkate (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I'm kinda new to this forum so I hope I'm not repeating a thread.

Currently living in JLT and trying to pursue learning cross-stitch; the problem is I don't know where to get one. I don't use credit card so online shopping is not my thing. Can you help me please?


----------

